# linux-crashplan: won't start - at wits end



## eydaimon (Jan 4, 2016)

I can attempt to start it:


```
root@luffy /u/h/daniel# service crashplan start
Starting CrashPlan Engine ... Using standard startup
OK
```
But all logs are empty:

```
root@luffy /u/h/daniel# ls /var/log/crashplan/
root@luffy /u/h/daniel#
```
There's no clue as to why it's not working. Anyone have suggestion, or ideas?

Required kernel mods seem to be loaded and it's worked until crashplan updated to 4.x

```
root@luffy /u/h/daniel# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
1   40 0xffffffff80200000 1755658  kernel
2    1 0xffffffff81956000 267f48   zfs.ko
3    2 0xffffffff81bbe000 6780     opensolaris.ko
4    1 0xffffffff81bc5000 211f8    geom_eli.ko
5    3 0xffffffff81be7000 352d8    crypto.ko
6    1 0xffffffff81c1e000 5a30     aesni.ko
7    1 0xffffffff81e11000 357f     ums.ko
9    2 0xffffffff81e27000 43bce    linux.ko
10    1 0xffffffff81e6b000 9d37     linprocfs.ko
```


----------



## bhughes (Jan 4, 2016)

Anything in `dmesg` output?


----------



## eydaimon (Jan 4, 2016)

nothing :/


----------



## bhughes (Jan 6, 2016)

There are other logs in /usr/local/share/crashplan/log/, anything there?


----------



## eydaimon (Jan 6, 2016)

nothing there either   thanks for helping btw


----------



## bhughes (Jan 8, 2016)

Curiouser and curiouser... Have you tried digging into crashplan itself, running CrashPlanEngine or some of the other commands directly to see if there's any output that could indicate why you can't start it? I ask because crashplan runs and works fine-ish here, so it's hard to know how to help without more info or someway to reproduce your problem.

Good luck


----------



## eydaimon (Jan 8, 2016)

Hrm, I see this kernel too old message!  What could this mean?


```
[/t/n/c/tv]$ sudo /usr/local/share/crashplan/bin/CrashPlanEngine start
Starting CrashPlan Engine ... Using standard startup
OK
[/t/n/c/tv]$ cat /engine_error.log
FATAL: kernel too old


[/t/n/c/tv]$ uname -a
FreeBSD luffy 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## eydaimon (Jan 8, 2016)

checking https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/crashplan-not-starting-automatically-after-reboot.50388/


----------



## eydaimon (Jan 8, 2016)

```
[/t/n/c/tv]$ sysctl -a | ag linux
kern.features.linuxulator_v4l: 1
kern.features.linuxulator_v4l2: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
compat.linux.osname: Linux
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16
```

I ran 
	
	



```
sudo sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18
```
 which now has me made some progress on this 

It's up and running! Thanks bhughes!


----------



## bhughes (Jan 11, 2016)

Great! I'm running on 10.2-RELEASE, which sets the osrelease to 2.6.18 by default, so I don't see that "kernel too old" message anymore


----------



## eydaimon (May 30, 2016)

having issues once again. Now getting:


```
nice: illegal option -- D
usage: nice [-n increment] utility [argument ...]
```

had to reinstall it because it needed a new java version after not working anymore


----------

